# Got The New Quickie Flush!



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, me and DH went to Camping World Friday to get the QF installed. We weren't allowed in the garage so we browsed around the store for a couple hours. Paid and took her home. Took it out this weekend to the inlaws (







) and 'discovered' that the QF was put in the gray tank! DH emphasized numerous times...the BLACK tank but somehow it didn't turn out that way!







So now, we have to take it _back_ to Nashville Friday to have another one put in the black tank!







Ole' Murphy made his presence known once again because if anything can go wrong, it _*will*_!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, at least the next one should be FREE!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, it is GoVols!







All it will cost us is another trip to the far side of Nashville (approx 60 miles).


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

In the long run, thats not a bad deal. Two for the price of one.







I hate to be in that persons shoes that put it in the wrong tank. I am sure Camping World will sit them down and explain the difference between the black and grey tanks.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, Leon!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd prolly drive 60 miles for a free QF install.
Just go with it.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the screw up. I'd see if you can get them to fill up the tank for having to make the 2nd trip along with the free 2nd QF install.

C-Mac


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there C-mac! Not a bad idea!














I doubt DH would have the nerve to ask but I guess I probably would!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

_"Hey Skipper! Did I tell you I have a new moonlight job at Camping World?"
"That's great little buddy!"_


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> _"Hey Skipper! Did I tell you I have a new moonlight job at Camping World?"
> "That's great little buddy!"_
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we found where the Keystone tank label guy went to







Camping World, Tenn









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > _"Hey Skipper!Â Did I tell you I have a new moonlight job at Camping World?"
> ...


Andy,
You just took the words out of my mouth!

Geez, not only was I too slow on the Gilligan thing, but I got beat on the 'Youbeat me to it' deal as well.

You know, this having to actually work once in a while is a real P.I.T.A.!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Well now you can win the cleanest gray tank award.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Outbacker.com's undercover photographer caught Gilligan showing up for his first day of work at his new job.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Bob you just kill me.









Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That was good, I was not expecting it!!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Outbacker.com's undercover photographer caught Gilligan showing up for his first day of work at his new job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, you guys are just too much! Congrats on the free Quickie, I am still procrastinating putting mine in, maybe I should take it to Nashville for the 2 for 1 deal!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Devildog said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Outbacker.com's undercover photographer caught Gilligan showing up for his first day of work at his new job.
> ...


um







, ahhh







......

never mind







.

scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That could be the funniest post yet. Nice job. Can we make that a sticky on the home page?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> That could be the funniest post yet. Nice job. Can we make that a sticky on the home page?
> [snapback]102660[/snapback]​


How 'bout if we change CW backgroundto Keystone, make/sell postcards, & hold fund raisers to actually send Gilligan to TradeSchool


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For the benefit of all who may not know the history of this "Gilligan thing" and therefore may not be able to fully enjoy the 'joke' , perhaps one of our trusted "Skippers" would care to elaborate.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

stapless said:


> um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Scott, I was wondering if anyone was going to give me a reply on the "quickie"!










Barry


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> For the benefit of all who may not know the history of this "Gilligan thing" and therefore may not be able to fully enjoy the 'joke' , perhaps one of our trusted "Skippers" would care to elaborate.
> [snapback]102663[/snapback]​


Maybe someone of the stature of PDX_Skipper?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Devildog said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> > um
> ...


Great minds think alike!!

scott


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I think we found where the Keystone tank label guy went to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not Camping World's fault at all ... the tanks were probably _labled_ wrong!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

You guys are hilarious!














The bad part for Gilligan is that he had a virgin tank last Friday. This Friday will be a different story after having the in-laws and 6 grandkids!!


----------

